# MacBook white heiß - Hardwareproblem?



## sepp05 (30. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute,
ich hab seit ein paar Wochen ein Problem mit meinem Macbook (Was am Anfang definitiv nicht so war). Es läuft bei jeder Kleinigkeit (Surfen, Word, ...) total heiß und die Lüfter drehen ständig auf höchster Geschwindigkeit - Was die Situation nicht verbessert. Also laut iStatPro hat meine CPU teilweise 94°C!

*MacBook white Late 2007, 2.2 GHz*

Ich hab schon:
- in der Aktivitätsanzeige nachgeschaut, da ist kein Prozess, der ständig die CPU belastet
- bei Google nachgelesen, dass es wohl oft das Problem mit den hochdrehenden Lüftern gibt, jedoch nie eine Lösung, die bei mir funktioniert
- Power Management zurückgesetzt (Ausschlaten, Akku raus, 5 Sekunden Schalter drücken,..)

Ganz schlimm sind Flashbanner, ich muss nur 10 Sekunden auf einer Website mit Flashbanner sein und schon geht's los ! 

Ich denk eigentlich, dass es sowas wie die Wärmeleitpaste oder sowas ist, dass die Hardware einfach nicht mehr richtig gekühlt werden kann... Gibt's so Probleme?
Der Zustand ist jedenfalls nicht sehr förderlich für die Lebensdauer der Lüfter und auch der CPU... Was kann ich tun? Hat hier jemand schonmal so ein Problem gehabt/gelöst?


----------



## PC Heini (31. Mai 2011)

Grüss Dich

Bin zwar kein Mac Spezialist, aber von der Mechanik her ists immer das selbe.
Als erstes würde ich mal das Staubsaugerrohr an die Lüftungsschlitze halten. Möglich, dass sich da was angestaut hat.
Sollte das nchts nützen, so musste das Teil zerlegen und nachsehen, was da los ist. Auch ists möglich, dass die WLP nicht gut ist.
Dies mal mein Vorschlag.


----------



## tombe (31. Mai 2011)

Staubsauger an die Lüftungsschlitze ist aber auch mit Vorsicht zu genießen.

Was glaubst du welche Drehzahl der Lüfter erreicht wenn der Staubsauger läuft (und das womöglich noch in der falschen Richtung) und ob das so gut für ihn ist bezweifle ich.
Ich nehme hier im Geschäft immer Preßluft zum Ausblasen, dabei blockiere ich aber den Lüfter immer mit einem Bleistift oder einem dünnen Schraubenzieher.


----------



## PC Heini (31. Mai 2011)

@ tombe; Das ist mir auch klar. Nur; Ich hatte dies zuvor auch immer erwähnt und bekam immer eins auf den Deckel. ( Sei nicht möglich ). Jetzt hab ichs mal nicht erwähnt und prompt wieder eins auf den Deckel gefasst. Komische Welt......


----------



## tombe (31. Mai 2011)

Das sollte keine Kritik gegen dich sein und um ehrlich zu sein, ich weiß nicht ob es nötig ist den Lüfter zu blockieren oder nicht.

Generell ist es aber so das ein Motor Strom erzeugen kann (!!). Warum sollte es also schaden den Lüfter zu blockieren. Von den Lagern mal ganz abgesehen. Wer es nicht für nötig hält, soll es einfach lassen.

Und ja, die Welt ist komisch!


----------



## PC Heini (31. Mai 2011)

Schon gut , habs auch nicht als Kritik aufgefasst. Die Situation hats halt so ergeben.
Generell wirkt jeder Motor als Generator. Selbst Brushlessmotoren. Sobald Wicklungen und Magnete im Spiel sind, entstehen Induktionen=Spannung.
Bei PCs oder Laptops kommts nun auf den Lüfterhersteller an, wie der die Lüfter baut. Manche haben im Lüfter selbst etwas Elektronik verbaut, andere wieder nicht.


----------



## Erpel (1. Juni 2011)

Hi
Also reinstecken solltest du möglichst gar nichts, bis zu nem Lüfter würdest du eh nicht kommen. Gegen Staubsauger hätte ich die gleichen Vorbehalte wie tombe.
Auf ifixit.com findest du Anleitungen zum Zerlegen von allem Möglichen Apple-Kram, habe damit selber auch schon zweit Apple-Notebooks auseinander- und wieder zusammengebaut. Wichtig ist vorsichtig sein und sich ein wasserdichtes System für die Aufbewahrung der Schrauben zu überlegen. Kannst dir den Guide ja mal anzuschauen, ob du dir das zutraust. Ansonsten ist wohl eher ein Servicebesuch angesagt.

Gruß philipp


----------



## sepp05 (6. Juni 2011)

Okay erstmal Danke! Hab im Moment leider nicht zu viel Zeit - Sobald ich dazu komme werd ich das Teil mal aufschrauben und ggf. mit so einer Druckluftflasche/dose mal drüber pusten... Staubsauger ist mir auch zu ungewiss...


----------



## PC Heini (7. Juni 2011)

Bedenke auch, dass man auch mit Druckluft den Lüfter ins rotieren bringen kann. Nicht nur mit Vakuum.


----------

